# shift knob and boot



## racinsentra (Mar 20, 2005)

should i get this knob? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7966007232&category=33703 and where and what kind of shift boot should I get?


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Ahhhhhh. The search button is always so evasive. If you can find it, there is lots of prior posts on the subject that will tell you everything you need to know. :thumbup:


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

i have heard many good things about that knob ask "gimp" how he likes it, he just orderd it off ebay a week or so ago iirc.

in the B14 section  and the cosmetics section  type "shift boot" into the search thumb. unless you try your self you wont learn anything (remember high school :thumbup: )


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

that shift knob is alright, i mean its nismo, where could you go wrong? :thumbup: what i'm getting is a momo shift knob and boot made out of alcantara (sorry if its the wrong spelling). momo is really expensive though.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

F nismo. get something else


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^Umm...ok

i personly will be getting a counter weighted shift knob. its a heavy weighted ball that makes shifts smoother.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

craigqc said:


> F nismo. get something else


If you don't have something intelligent to offer the conversation then don't post..


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

craigqc said:


> F nismo. get something else


REALLY?! I bought the black leather Nismo knob and it fits better than ANY aftermarket one I've bought.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

nismo1.6 said:


> i have heard many good things about that knob ask "gimp" how he likes it, he just orderd it off ebay a week or so ago iirc.
> 
> in the B14 section  and the cosmetics section  type "shift boot" into the search thumb. unless you try your self you wont learn anything (remember high school :thumbup: )


Yep!! Like Ace Ventura says.....fits "Like a Glove!"


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Gimp said:


> REALLY?! I bought the black leather Nismo knob and it fits better than ANY aftermarket one I've bought.


tim, i think wes saidf that the nismo knobs come with a polymer/plastic insert instead of threaded metal. is this true?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> tim, i think wes saidf that the nismo knobs come with a polymer/plastic insert instead of threaded metal. is this true?


Couldn't tell ya....just took it out, and screwed it on. Simple as that. And right now, I too lazy to go take it off and look.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

*grumble* stupid tim *grumble* :thumbup: 

well, i think im going to try out that flared out ball style, i have heard its quite comfy. and im sure they all fit the same.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

www.redlinegoods.com

their products look beautiful


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

himbo said:


> www.redlinegoods.com
> 
> their products look beautiful


Already bought a leather shift boot from them a while back. Too much modification to make it fit on 1.6 sentra/20sx. They work better on the SE-R's.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

a lot of pepole think nismo is the best because it is associated with nissan. i would only get a nismo piece if i were doing a whole nismo theme with the car. but im not rich. most of the (real, not ebay) stuff that nismo puts out is way over priced. you can find cheaper, sometimes better quality items that perform just as good if not better than the piece of junk with a nismo sticker on it. i was merely suggesting to look for something else that would A) save you some money B)look and perform better C) be more unique. just my $0.02 guys but as you can tell, im not a fan of nismo. maybe for older model nissans its affordable but with a 2004 altima, you gotta be nuts to buy nismo anything


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ the nismo knobs on ebay ARE real. aslong as yu can see the box. and they fit perfectly as tim said. so i will be buying one, i think its nice to have some nismo parts on a nissan car but there is no need to advertise it.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

craigqc said:


> a lot of pepole think nismo is the best because it is associated with nissan. i would only get a nismo piece if i were doing a whole nismo theme with the car. but im not rich. most of the (real, not ebay) stuff that nismo puts out is way over priced. you can find cheaper, sometimes better quality items that perform just as good if not better than the piece of junk with a nismo sticker on it. i was merely suggesting to look for something else that would A) save you some money B)look and perform better C) be more unique. just my $0.02 guys but as you can tell, im not a fan of nismo. maybe for older model nissans its affordable but with a 2004 altima, you gotta be nuts to buy nismo anything


But see...that's why I DID go with Nismo. It fits PERFECTLY without any modification like the aftermarkets ones will have. BTW - It's not a "piece of junk with a nismo sticker on it." It's a hell of a lot better than the THREE aftermarket knobs I've had in the past.

Although, we ARE just talking about a SHIFT KNOB....not the entire line of Nismo products. Maybe for your '04 Altima, it's pricey as hell.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

my take on the whole modding thing is to find some thing you like and find a way to make it work with your car. yeah it may fit perfectly, but whats the fun or challenge with that. for my momo knob, i had to rip apart my old shift knob to get it off, and then ended up using a hack saw and chopping 2 inches off the shaft to get the knob in the right place. then had to trim and re-fabricate the shift boot to fit properly. some may call that excess work. i call it a mod


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

or buy a boot that fits


----------

